# 1st check engine light on



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bad sensor. I think P003A and P0299A are secondary code as P2598 identifies a specific sensor relating to the turbo boost control.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, those codes are all first-time codes to be reported here on CruzeTalk. I agree that it looks like a single failure with secondary codes. If it's not a faulty sensor, I could imagine that it might be a stuck or broken VGT actuator causing the sensor to read out of range.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Please keep us posted. This is a new code for the forum. Hopefully its just the sensor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wonder if a clamp popped off a hose.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

*Resolution*

It looks like I had an animal chewing on a vacuum cap. The location of this cap is on the top of the engine near the oil dipstick. Replaced the cap and performed turbocharger learning. Initially it seemed strange because this car is kept in a heated finished garage. I guess I’ll be setting a few mouse traps. 

Because I have read about a lot of negative dealer experiences on here I thought I would give some positive dealer feedback. Dealer: Krajnik Chevrolet in Two Rivers, WI.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey, I got a cousin living in Manitowoc, WI. I'll have to keep your dealership recommendation in mind when I come up to visit. It looks like they did a good job in tracking down the cause of the problem. At least they didn't start throwing parts at it like some places do. It's obviously not always what it may seems at first to be the culprit.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting find! 

I keep my car in a heated garage and I noticed mouse droppings on my battery the other day.
Those buggers can cause all sorts of problems. Not sure why they like chewing on plastic so much?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> Interesting find!
> 
> I keep my car in a heated garage and I noticed mouse droppings on my battery the other day.
> Those buggers can cause all sorts of problems. Not sure why they like chewing on plastic so much?


Mice and other rodents will chew on anything and everything. They're looking for food and nesting materials. My son had a MAF sensor failure in his LS and the source was rodents chewing through the wiring harness.

One other thought - heated garages are a mixed blessing. You like getting into a "warm" car in the morning; mice like having a "warm" place to live.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I did a code check on a buddies CTD yesterday that is his first at 48K, it was a P2598 also. I'll pass on what caused the posters code to him, might be an easy and cheap fix.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Interesting find!
> 
> I keep my car in a heated garage and I noticed mouse droppings on my battery the other day.
> Those buggers can cause all sorts of problems. Not sure why they like chewing on plastic so much?


they did it in the past with petroleum based plastics, but with the increase of soy based plastics...its not gonna get any better


----------

